# Create wishlists on computer



## jstaso (Mar 9, 2004)

Create wishlists with a keyboard on the computer then send it to the TiVo.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

+1:up:


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

For now, you could use this:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6419712#post6419712


----------

